# Skyline ownership over....



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Unfortunately i have written off my skyline, no one was hurt in the accident only my pride.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What the hell happened!?!? And glad you wern't hurt that looks nasty!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Nasty looking wreckage, glad everyone came out of it OK!


Hope you get sorted out soon,


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Crikey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

**** that looks very nasty! 
Glad to hear you're ok mate, what happened?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

I had to be cut out the vehicle and the passenger managed to walk out.

I cant really say how the accident happened at the moment due to legal reasons but once its sorted out ill explain.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

how did you end up not hurt in that pancake?

dear lord, you are one lucky man to be walking away from that...

someone is watching over you my friend.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

GT51R said:


> how did you end up not hurt in that pancake?
> 
> dear lord, you are one lucky man to be walking away from that...
> 
> someone is watching over you my friend.


Thats what the police told me


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no ! Please tell me this isnt the one you've just had repainted mate ?

That looks nasty, I'm glad you both got out ok though !!!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Oh no ! Please tell me this isnt the one you've just had repainted mate ?
> 
> That looks nasty, I'm glad you both got out ok though !!!


Yep just spent over 5k on a respray


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

BLIMEY!!! I'm glad to hear you're ok. Now i can tell my girlfriend having a roll cage DOES make sense!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

definitely get a rollcage if you can afford one 

andy - as per discussion last week mate, hope it all works out,


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

andyc said:


> Yep just spent over 5k on a respray


Gutting mate, really sorry to hear it 

At least your still around to tell the tale, that's all that matters...


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Gutting mate, really sorry to hear it
> 
> At least your still around to tell the tale, that's all that matters...



Definitly mate im glad no one was hurt! I can always replace a car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

andy , your safer off over in afgan mate


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

matty32 said:


> andy , your safer off over in afgan mate



I know thats what i told the doctor, 6 months in afghan and iraq and not a scratch.

Come back to uk and nearly kill myself


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very gutting i suppose...

if the insurance pay out, will you be back?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry to see you GTR like that but your ok so that's more important


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Wreckage*

Hi Andy

Gutted for you mate but glad you all got out Ok.

Kev


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

bkvj said:


> very gutting i suppose...
> 
> if the insurance pay out, will you be back?


Im looking at an r33 gtr on friday. So ill be buying another one :clap:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

BLOODY HELL! You're a lucky guy to walk from that one mate! Looked like a very nasty crash.

Definitely a good pic to promote Roll cages


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

andyc said:


> Im looking at an r33 gtr on friday. So ill be buying another one :clap:



:thumbsup:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Glad you and your passenger were able to walk away. Sorry about your GTR, But good to hear your bouncing right back in there.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Stachi said:


> :thumbsup:


take a change of pants if its the one im thinking itis


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Gutted for you Andy.....
Glad your ok though.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Blimey, well thats the polite version of what has just gone through my head. On a serious note im glad your ok though.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Shieet - glad you got out ok!.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Holy freakin' shit!!!

Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

so sorry to see this mate but at the end of the day, you are still here


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Jesus mate, that aint good! Glad your ok though, thats the most important thing.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

F****** HELL!!!!!!!!    

Glad you came out of that okay - whilst it's bad your pride and joy is scrap metal, it's way better to be able to buy another.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Bloody Hell, that looks nasty!!

Glad everyone is ok, thats the main thing.

- Kevin.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Holy sheep shit, thats crazy man, as bad a state as ive seen a GTR thats for sure... Lucky man walking away from it alrite....

Glad your not letting things get you down & are jumping rite back into GTR owner ship....RESEPCT...:bowdown1:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Good that you aren't hurt since you are typing to let us know... It is only metal and it can be replace, the long as it is only your pride that are hurt and nothing else.

Good to know that you will be jumping back into a GTR ownership... :thumbsup:

I MAY think about a roll cage now that I see this... I just worry about what people say about your head hitting the rollcage in an accident and causing more damange to the passanger then if the rollcage isn't there.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Andy,OMG now i know why that pm didn't get replied 

but i'm just happy that your ok,i hope everything goes well in the next one


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad to hear that you and your passenger have been able to walk away unhurt.. 

Best wishes..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

andy,give me the exhaust aswell


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Andy, OMFGG!!! Glad you`re okay mate, that looks real bad. After all that paintwork, styling and the new wheels etc, Im surprised you can even be bothered to buy another car again, let alone another GTR!!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

If you gonna do a job, do it properly! Good to hear you and the passenger are ok.


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

andyc said:


> Im looking at an r33 gtr on friday. So ill be buying another one :clap:


Glad your OK mate and your looking for your next one :chuckle: 

I cant believe how lucky you guys were to walk away


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy C. 

You poor fooker   

I am glad to to see that you and your passenger are OK dude.

Mick


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

jessuuuuuuusss thats is one nasty lookin crash. i had my gts written off after just 8 months of ownership, man i was pissed about that and it was basically standard. gutted for ya mate. and like everyone else said nice to hear you both got outta it.

another gtr? and another tour bonus should put things back onthe right track though.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!!!

Glad to hear you are ok mate, thats some nasty shit.
But i must say you are fast up on the horse again 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Bad // Good*

Nastiest '33 trashing I've seen. I trust you offered a few words of thanks in the general direction of whichever force was looking out for you.

But you came out intact, and your passenger walked away. Yay for big heavy cars made from a lot of metal.

And you're coming back for a second round. Good man.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Glad to hear you are both ok.

I am now fully convinced that a roll cage is a good thing.

Jeff

.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank F*ck you're O.K.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!! 
Sad to see your GT-R in these state but the most important is that you and your friend are ok


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You must have had someone who watched after you,really,i think there was a lot of luck involved.

a car can be replaced,many people dont believe that,but yes,its just made from metal,plastic and some pieces of rubber 

Alex


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's one serious crash mate...
You're lucky to be alive. Nice to know gtr's a safe 
And already buying another one, make sure it doesn't end up the same :runaway: 

cheers


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

ouch!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Crikey, looks like you've been sat on by an Elephant !

Glad you and your passenger are both ok.


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

Ouch looks bad! Thank god you made it without serious injuries. I know enough stories of people in coma for months...
Are you selling the wreck or will the insurance company keep it?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Very glad that you and your passenger are fine...lucky escape matey!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

what really matters is that you're ok and that soon enough you will be cruising around in an rb


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

ouch, unlucky dude,

glad you and passenger are ok. Hope you get everything sorted ok etc

J


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Good to see that you and your buddy are alright, what happened is very unfortunate. Good luck w/ your new GTR when you receive one...


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy sh**! Glad your ok man. Thats all that matters.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Jeez, didn't realise it was this bad, Andy  
Thank god you walked away from that. Wasn't your fault. Do hope the Police will do their job in resolving this as best as possible.

Clearly you're the sort who when knocked down gets up and runs harder. Good man. :squintdan


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

nasty accident, but guys don't get too carried away with "I'm going to buy a roll cage now". the roof looks the way it does because the police/fire/whoever has cut it off to free the occupants, then just laid it back down on the wreckage. in fact in this case (side impact) a roll cage may have even hindered a rescue effort if he'd had one. roll cage is called a roll cage as it's effective in a roll over situation. I can't tell for sure from the pics but I'm 90% sure the car didn't end up on it's roof at any stage. a couple of severe impacts but the roof damage was caused when it was removed to gain access to the car. as you can see the car has had a big side impact and has withstood it very well. the cabin is all pretty much intact which is why the lucky passengers and driver walked away.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

glad to hear your ok!


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Glad your Ok Andy...


----------

